# Down by the Lake October 19th 2022



## Furryanimal (Oct 19, 2022)

Afon Lwyd(corrrect name)



Canada Geese and a model boat.




Photos to follow.


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

Thanks for the tour, Furry. It was lovely.


----------



## Jace (Oct 20, 2022)

All very nice! Enjoyed!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2022)

Neat photos Furry, thanks for sharing.


----------

